# I LOVE winter lambs!!! Long awaited birth #2! pg 3



## boothcreek (Dec 24, 2011)

As you can probably guess, I got winterlambs this year!

Nona gave birth to twins midnight of Nov 27th. About a week or so premature tho since it looked like the much bigger ram lamb died in the uterus several days before being born.....
Nona only had a single before and was solely focused on the dead lamb and ignored the live ewelamb.... luckily I came in the barn in time, dried her off and put her under a heatlamp. with the dead lamb gone momma put all her attention to the live one. 
She wouldn't get up tho(waited 2 hrs without her even attempting to stand), so I force-milked momma(she actually was pretty cool about it) and spend the whole night bottle feeding the little one every hour until I seen her get up and go to her mom on her own. She has been doing great since then! Still not named, but a cutie pie and nosy like you wouldn't believe.






What'cha doin?





Now I am waiting on ewe number #2(Cari) to finally pop. Her udder rivals one of a milk cow at this point.  Her tail ligs are non-existent by the feel of it and still nothing(she has been like this for the past week!). She will either have huge twins or a set of triplets cause she is a battleship of a sheep!!!!! I hope she lets those lambs be my christmas present! I need a EWE lamb out of her, she has always only thrown me boys! She throws super rams I want a ewe of similar caliber.


Waiting..... waiting.....still waiting....... ....... I am soo impatient hahaha


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

What an absolute cutie.  So glad she is doing well for you.  

Hoping your wait for Cari isn't long and hoping for healthy baby lambs like the cutie with no name.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

SO CUTE !!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2011)

Adorable!  I thought is was a goat!  What kind of lamb is that?  She is so pretty!!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 24, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Adorable!  I thought is was a goat!  What kind of lamb is that?  She is so pretty!!!


x2..................


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## boothcreek (Dec 24, 2011)

They are American Black Bellies. EVERYONE who visits thinks they are goats lol.  Cari is walking rather stiffly today when i let them out of the barn this am, maybe she will go this afternoon 
She has always birthed in the early afternoon so I hope she sticks to that   
C'mon 4 legged, baaing little christmas presents X3 for me today !!!! That would make my year!!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> They are American Black Bellies. EVERYONE who visits thinks they are goats lol.  Cari is walking rather stiffly today when i let them out of the barn this am, maybe she will go this afternoon
> She has always birthed in the early afternoon so I hope she sticks to that
> C'mon 4 legged, baaing little christmas presents X3 for me today !!!! That would make my year!!!!!


Adorable!  Are they a hair sheep or a wool sheep?  I figured it had to be a sheep because momma there has an itty bitty bag.  Are they all that color?  

Come On little Christmas lambs!!!!!!!


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 24, 2011)

talking of cute, not really a lamb anymore but while I was making pics of the new mom/soon to be mom- in the barn the rest of the herd waited outside for me to give them treats and my fave lamb from Feburary just looked so sweetly at me I had to snap a pic of him too.

This is Ben, mom raised but still very nosy and just a big baby who doesn't mind occasional scratches either. He was supposed to go to freezer camp but his character is too awesome......


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 24, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Adorable!  Are they a hair sheep or a wool sheep?  I figured it had to be a sheep because momma there has an itty bitty bag.  Are they all that color?
> 
> Come On little Christmas lambs!!!!!!!


They are hairsheep. The American Black bellies are all black and tan, altho the insensity of the tan can vary but the redder the better.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I want some.   

I would love wool sheep if I had time to shear and spin the wool but I don't.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 24, 2011)

Hair sheep, I like them I got to do some research on these, I wonder how they would do with Kats................


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 24, 2011)

Got anymore pics of them??


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of my 3 ABB rams. Damien(4 + yrs old), Jason(1.5yrs) and Ben(10 months). Jason has the red coat that I am trying to breed for, so next year he will be going in with the girls. Damien is the Sire of this years crop of lambs.






The ewe whos head is in that pic is one of my 2 painted Deserts.

And another baby pic


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice and thank you........


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Really sharp looking sheep.  Awesome color pattern.  I see the Red you are talking about in your Ram, Jason.  Wishing you luck and that unique coloring is passed on.  

Thanks you again for sharing pics of your herd.

K


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

They do have striking color.  They are quite beautiful sheep.


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 25, 2011)

just came from the barn, and............................................ still NO Lambs........  

the waiting game continues.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 25, 2011)

GORGEOUS little lamb!! Congrats!!


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 27, 2011)

I am breathless.  Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!    Almost looks like my little fella that was born Jan. 2011.


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 29, 2011)

IT HAS HAPPENED!!! Cari finally gave birth!!

Woke up at an ungodly 5 am this morning because of a "weird" feeling(learned a long time ago if I wake up at an unusual time go outside an investigate every barn) and I was right, Cari had just dropped a pair of adorable ewe lambs! Not even 5 mins old when I got in the barn.

And, what everyone is waiting for........ pics!!

Ewe lamb #1






Ewe lamb #2





Both((#2 on the left and #1 on the right)






And just for the heck of it cause she kept bugging me while I was taking pics of her new half siblings, here are some pics of Nonas Ewelamb, which finally has a name!!!!! 
It is................................................................. *Jesse*!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the new lambs.

They are absolutely adorable.   Wishing you all the luck with them.  

And Jessie is sweet.  She wanted to get in on the pic action.  lol

K


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 29, 2011)

A nosy brat is what she is. She gets totally bend out of shape too when she hangs around me too close too long and I can't resist picking her up.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> A nosy brat is what she is. She gets totally bend out of shape too when she hangs around me too close too long and I can't resist picking her up.


Nah, I think it's matter of you being a Softie. lol.  Which is a good thing.  How can you not melt by that face?   That face could make the Grinch smile.  

K


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 29, 2011)

She looks pretty proud tho that I took pics of her too. That expression is downright smug. lik "yea, thats right, this is my good side! I'm still the cutest of them all"


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2011)

YAY!!!!!  They are adorable!!!  Congratulations


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> She looks pretty proud tho that I took pics of her too. That expression is downright smug. lik "yea, thats right, this is my good side! I'm still the cutest of them all"


That's a "I'm someone's special girl" look, and I don't care if you don't like it".  Whatever!  lol

All jokes aside, I just love the markings on your girls.  Really unique.  

K


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 29, 2011)

Ewe lamb #2 may actually be a keeper, but sssshhhh...... don't tell my family  They hate when I keep things. My herd of 11 is too big for everyone already(c'mon we got 160+ acres, lots of space


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Dec 29, 2011)

They are beautiful.  Congratulations!  I personally would have to keep them all!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 29, 2011)

They are just gorgeous!!  I keep waffling back and forth about sheep, and those babies are TEMPTING!


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Dec 29, 2011)

their so beautiful!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 29, 2011)




----------

